# I Need a Fast Performance Computer!



## Jonathan Gavia (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Second post! Hooray! Anyways, one of my primary concerns is a new desktop computer. It has to be Windows based platform, otherwise I will have printing driver issues and truthfully the construction world is Windows based. I need a computer that can render my drawings as fast as possible. Hard-drive space is not an issue my company currently has a huge shared drive. The computer needs to have lots of RAM, Memory, Processing Speed, and etc. Currently I've been looking at this: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-590t Series, but if you guys have any better suggestions or builds it would be greatly appreciated! My goal is to have a high speed process running over 3.0+ Ghz, and a memory size of at least 16 GB.

Thanks,

Jonathan Gavia

P.S. My budget will only go up to $2000.00


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

newegg.com go there and look around.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Better suggestion is an Apple.


----------



## Jonathan Gavia (Apr 6, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Better suggestion is an Apple.


I currently own a MacBook Pro 17" completely upgraded with top off line market and after market products. Unfortunately I am unable to talk to my Windows-based printers. I have tried substituting and using 3rd party software and solutions but nothing has really seemed to work. I like rendering and combining my drawings as PDFs and due to the volatile performance I can move heavy documents around my network and download, open, and etc. But I need a faster Windows-based computer desktop for my office. Any other suggestions or builds?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

It looks to have the right processor (only a couple slightly faster clock), good RAM and plenty of power. I have a six core i7 with 16GB I just had built. Nothing bogs it down. Graphic effect plug-in processing and 3D rendering is almost instantaneous. This computer will do what you want.

If you go forward, here is an HP code to save you $100
*DT1314*


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Better get a Mac!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

HP = Junk


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Jonathan Gavia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Second post! Hooray! Anyways, one of my primary concerns is a new desktop computer. It has to be Windows based platform, otherwise I will have printing driver issues and truthfully the construction world is Windows based. I need a computer that can render my drawings as fast as possible. Hard-drive space is not an issue my company currently has a huge shared drive. The computer needs to have lots of RAM, Memory, Processing Speed, and etc. Currently I've been looking at this: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-590t Series, but if you guys have any better suggestions or builds it would be greatly appreciated! My goal is to have a high speed process running over 3.0+ Ghz, and a memory size of at least 16 GB.
> 
> ...


I have a Velocity Micro...damn good computers and their service is great.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Alienware


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

nEighter said:


> newegg.com go there and look around.


love that place, been buying my stuff there for a long time now. Great thing is you get real reviews on what ever your buying. Makes picking out Motherboards, ram, video cards or what ever real easy.

Pat


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm with PatsPainting and nEighter on this one, in my experience NewEgg.com usually has the best deals on computers. The last 3 computers I've bought, I've tried them out at Best Buy than ordered them from NewEgg and saved a couple hundred bucks on each.

Also, if you're looking for pure performance, consider asking someone to build you one. My roommate built a top of the line computer from NewEgg (Intel i7, 16GB ram, 512MB video card, 500mb hard drive and 23 in LCD monitor) for just over $1k.

What programs are you running that require this speed/crunching power?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been buying from Puget custom computers since 2004.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> love that place, been buying my stuff there for a long time now. Great thing is you get real reviews on what ever your buying. Makes picking out Motherboards, ram, video cards or what ever real easy.
> 
> Pat


 
My better half managed to somehow log into my account and see I had spent over 5 grand there the last three years. That was an interesting conversation. :whistling2:

I love building computers, and have a beast of a desktop that I mostly use to play games. :yes: I built this one a few years back, and have upgraded the components several times since. I usually buy a new high end graphics card at least once a year. 

@ OP For two grand you could build a decent workstation. What programs are will you be using?


----------

